

Design+Code: Learn iOS Design and Xcode - mengto
http://designcode.io

======
holyjaw
This looks phenomenal. I will more than likely drop the money for it just
based off of the content of the website (I always sit on purchases ~$50+).

~~~
mengto
Thanks, I think you will like the final content when it's ready! :)

------
davidkmckinney
really looking forward to this. Meng is a great teacher as well as designer
and coder.

~~~
mengto
David, you're doing great yourself. I look forward to what you have in store
for us. Thanks for dropping a line!

------
jamztang
Looks promising

~~~
mengto
James, this book wouldn't be possible without you. You taught me virtually
everything I know about Xcode!

------
trafnar
Meng gets it, looking forward to this.

------
thoughtpalette
Will there be a physical copy?

~~~
Aaronn
According to this
([https://twitter.com/MengTo/status/447017458251997184](https://twitter.com/MengTo/status/447017458251997184))
no. It will be available on the website and as a PDF.

------
dpinna13
looks really good. I'm really looking forward for the building part.

